# Señal analógica sensor Humedad terreno Arduino



## tecnoplc (Mar 17, 2016)

Hola:
quisiera saber si se puede realizar lo siguiente:
Existe una sonda de humedad del terreno de Arduino. esta sonda me da una señal analógica. Quisiera poder utilizar esta señal analógica para tratarla en un módulo de entrada analógica en un PLC S7-1200.
Alguien sabría decir si esta señal analógica la va a poder interpretar el módulo del S7-1200???
Quisiera información gracias.


----------



## josemaX (Mar 17, 2016)

Entiendo que quieres decir directamente, "tal cual", entonces depende del tipo de señal analógica que de el sensor y si tienes ese tipo de entrada en el PLC.


----------



## tecnoplc (Mar 17, 2016)

Hola de nuevo:
en teoría el sensor arduino me da una analógica de 0a 5 voltios, mientras que el modulo analógico del S7-1200 supongo que reconocerá señales de 0 a 10 voltios...
entonces... que opinas?? como lo conecto??


----------



## Scooter (Mar 17, 2016)

¿Cual es el problema?
Si fuera al revés habría uno bastante pequeño que se arregla con un divisor pero así no lo veo.
Eso si, una lectura al 50% será como el 100%


----------



## tecnoplc (Mar 17, 2016)

Ya... yo pienso lo mismo... pero como el modulo esta alimentado a 24voltios... luego a la entrada no se si tendré que referenciar ambas masas de la fuente de 24v y la fuente de 5 voltios del sensor...
pero sí vamos... es lo que tu dices... luego por software ya programaré para que cuando me dé 5 voltios tenga que referenciar al 100% del valor...
Lo probaré...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 17, 2016)

Hola, creo que en lugar de especular en suposiciones. No será mejor leer el datasheet de ambos dispositivos?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 17, 2016)

En cualquier caso puedes poner un amplificador de instrumentación u operacional con ganancia dos y pasarás de 5 a 10V la señal


----------

